# Streets of Willow Shift S3ctor Track Day Photos (1-21-12)



## anthony @ eas (May 27, 2009)

A few of us headed out to Streets of Willow on Saturday for a Shift S3ctor track day. We brought our VF620 M3, a Z4M and a camera, so I thought I'd share some of the pics I snapped with you guys.


----------



## anthony @ eas (May 27, 2009)




----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome, wish I was there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice pics!

When I used to do track days, there were lots of beater/track cars. This one is all expensive cars, is that how track days are nowadays?


----------

